# Dreamer Oekaki



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

You. Are. Amazing.


Great job on the markings. =D


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

wow! the markings are incredible. they really are.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW, thats great, the marking are awsome!!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you so much for the comments guys ;;!! Im really flattered!

*hugs*

His markings are a lot harder to do on paper because markers bleed, so i cant get the proper size and shapes x_x


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

That is just awesome skippy!!! And you say you do that with just a mouse!!! :shock: thats incredible hun!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

WOW!! The pic almost looks better than the real thing! (almost.... but it's hard to beat the real thing!)


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

You are seriously talented !

and the markings well....

they look exactly like the real markings !

Gemma,
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

AWW! THank you all so much!!! I really appreciate it ;;!!! I usually dont like how my art turns out, but i was very happy with this one! =)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that pic is Brillent! I Wish I could draw that with a pencil not to mind a mouse!! The marking are amazing!!! Well done I think you need a round of applause! clap clap clap clap!


----------



## justcallmekate (Feb 17, 2007)

That is so good! Are you the lord of the computer mice or something?


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

how cute! I think the markings turned out great!


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

OMG this is so cute!!! did you use paint *the computer program thingy* to draw it? i love how you got the spots to match almost exactly with the horse!!!  :shock:


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

Really great!! WELL DONE!! I know how hard it is, to draw just with a mouse :roll:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I wanted to give this a mighty Bump-From-The-Past 

I want to get some of my new arts uploaded soon, but I wanted to re-share this with you guys without creating a new thread :3

*awws at the old picture of Dreamer* <3

I used something called an Oekaki to draw this. Its like MS Paint, only there is a "softening" brush so not everything is super crisp. I forget where the Oekaki I used was, LOL!

I did use just my mouse for this. I don't own a tablet !

There's been so many new members over the year and a half i wasn't online... so i felt i should re-share this! ^^


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow that is really really good!!


----------

